# Onboard graphic problem in new PC



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 30, 2011)

I hv bought a new PC with the following configurations:

AMD X4 635
Gigabyte 785 GMT-US2H
4 GB Corsair XMS3 (1600 mhz) ram
1 TB Seagate 7200 rpm
Corsair CX400
Bijli cabinet

Yesterday I installed Win7 Ultimate on it.  When I checked the system performance, it was showing Score -1.  Which is the lowest.

*1.  Pls tell why is it so when the mobo has onboard 4200 graphics and I am using 4 GB Ram?

2.  When my system boots, it tells that DDR3 is running in UNGAGED mode 1066.

I am also attaching the system file showing all the hardware details for help.

system info.nfo

3.  My mobo has only one port for Keyboard and mouse.  Is there any cable to make it two?

4.  Whenever the system boots, it asks Sata is found running in IDE mode and asks if you want to change it to AHCI mode. Press Y or N.  Pls tell what to do?
*
*Basic information *

OS Name	Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
Version	6.1.7600 Build 7600
Other OS Description 	Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	SEHGAL-PC
System Manufacturer	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model	GA-MA785GMT-US2H
System Type	x64-based PC
Processor	AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor, 2900 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Award Software International, Inc. F3, 11/30/2009
SMBIOS Version	2.4
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.1.7600.16385"
User Name	Sehgal-PC\Sehgal
Time Zone	India Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	4.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	3.50 GB
Available Physical Memory	2.90 GB
Total Virtual Memory	7.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	6.35 GB
Page File Space	3.50 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


*img705.imageshack.us/img705/1571/18312300.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*img683.imageshack.us/i/18312300.png/

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/6792/pc1md.jpg

*img683.imageshack.us/img683/1571/18312300.png
*img42.imageshack.us/img42/6792/pc1md.jpg


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2011)

is it original and legal copy of windows 7.
Coz in 64-Bit it is showing that only 3.5gb of 4gb is usable where as in 64-Bit full 4gb should used. I mean atleast 3.8-3.9gb should be use. The 64-Bit is working like the 32-Bit.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have taken it from one of my friend who had downloaded it when it was given free by Microsoft.  He is still using it.  I am having the original WinXP 32 bit but I have not installed it on my PC as it is 32 bit OS.

Monitor - 15" CRT (OLD) HCL
PSU - CX400
Speaker 2.1 channel Umax


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

rohitshakti2 said:


> I hv bought a new PC with the following configurations:
> 
> AMD X4 635
> Gigabyte 785 GMT-US2H
> ...



first of all congrats on the purchase.



rohitshakti2 said:


> Yesterday I installed Win7 Ultimate on it.  When I checked the system performance, it was showing Score -1.  Which is the lowest.



have you installed AMD Catalyst drivers? latest ones or the one that came in the disc with the board?



rohitshakti2 said:


> *1.  Pls tell why is it so when the mobo has onboard 4200 graphics and I am using 4 GB Ram?*


*

not sure. maybe driver problem.



rohitshakti2 said:



			2.  When my system boots, it tells that DDR3 is running in UNGAGED mode 1066.
		
Click to expand...


unganged but 1066Mhz. thats strange. 



rohitshakti2 said:



			3.  My mobo has only one port for Keyboard and mouse.  Is there any cable to make it two?
		
Click to expand...


usb mouse.



rohitshakti2 said:



			4.  Whenever the system boots, it asks Sata is found running in IDE mode and asks if you want to change it to AHCI mode. Press Y or N.  Pls tell what to do?
		
Click to expand...


same msg was shown. select No. cause if i remember well, i got error & PC failed to boot when i choose AHCI mode.



rohitshakti2 said:



Basic information 

OS Name	Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
Version	6.1.7600 Build 7600
Other OS Description 	Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	SEHGAL-PC
System Manufacturer	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model	GA-MA785GMT-US2H
System Type	x64-based PC
Processor	AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor, 2900 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Award Software International, Inc. F3, 11/30/2009
SMBIOS Version	2.4
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.1.7600.16385"
User Name	Sehgal-PC\Sehgal
Time Zone	India Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	4.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	3.50 GB
Available Physical Memory	2.90 GB
Total Virtual Memory	7.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	6.35 GB
Page File Space	3.50 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys
		
Click to expand...


3.5Gb usable maybe cause 512Mb is used a graphics memory. also please don't discuss about piracy, as mods will close the thread.*


----------



## Cilus (Mar 30, 2011)

I think your OS is 32 bit, not a 64 bit version. Because if you install a 64 bit Win 7, in the time of installation it will ask you which version is to be installed...32 bit or 64 bit. That's why the Ram is showing a little less as you mentioned it is showing total available Physical memory as 3.5 GB which is the limitation of 32 bit OS.

Regarding onboard graphics, did you install all the motherboard drivers properly? Please download the latest Integrated Graphics driver from AMD's officla site and install it.

Ram running in UNGanged mode is ok, even my case they run in Unganged mode. in fact it is a more optimized implentation of dual channel which maintains two 64-bit memory buses but allows independent access to each channel, in support of multithreading with multi-core processors.

But your ram is underclocked. So you need to go to your BIOS and set the multiplier of ram to 8 to run the ram in 1600 MHz speed. Check the reference book supplied with your motherbopard.

And SATA is running in IDE mode is also ok. It means it is not using any RAID setting and runs each of the HDD as separate unit. It does not reduce the speed of SATA to IDE level. 



> same msg was shown. select No. cause if i remember well, i got error & PC failed to boot when i choose AHCI mode.


Sam, if your OS was installed in IDE mode, then it will fail to load if changed to AHCI mode. For this u have to install OS after setting the HDD as AHCI mode.


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2011)

Move it to AHCI mode = YES.

Reset the CMOS. And have you mounted the DIMMs on the same colored slots..?


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sam said:


> first of all congrats on the purchase.
> 
> have you installed AMD Catalyst drivers? latest ones or the one that came in the disc with the board?
> 
> ...




*What are AMD Catalyst drivers, do they come inside the motherboard cd.  Pls also tell from where to get the ATI latest drivers?

Isn't there any converter to convert/ splitter that converts the single K.board point in two.

I have kept the BIOS settings to default and have not changed anything yet.

What is AHCI mode and what is it used for?  Mr. Singh is telling to do Yes and Sam is telling for No.  Contradictory.*



> I think your OS is 32 bit, not a 64 bit version. Because if you install a 64 bit Win 7, in the time of installation it will ask you which version is to be installed...32 bit or 64 bit. That's why the Ram is showing a little less as you mentioned it is showing total available Physical memory as 3.5 GB which is the limitation of 32 bit OS.
> 
> Regarding onboard graphics, did you install all the motherboard drivers properly? Please download the latest Integrated Graphics driver from AMD's officla site and install it.
> 
> ...



*When I had installed win7, it had asked me if I would like to install 32 bit or 64 bit.

The ram is in single 4GB module.  In the BIOS settings, there was settings as shown here:  Currently I have put it to auto.  Should I change it? *

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/1667/4903849222a85cd79448.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

If I download the latest bios and drivers (the last updated file on Gigabyte site) will it contain all the earlier datas of previous bios and drivers?

Secondly, if I install winXP too, will i have to put the drivers etc again in XP if Win7 is working?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cilus said:


> I think your OS is 32 bit, not a 64 bit version. Because if you install a 64 bit Win 7, in the time of installation it will ask you which version is to be installed...32 bit or 64 bit. That's why the Ram is showing a little less as you mentioned it is showing total available Physical memory as 3.5 GB which is the limitation of 32 bit OS.



But from the pic its clear that OS is 64-Bit.

I think the problem is with OS.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have just confirmed from my friend that windows 7 is genuine.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just try re-installing then..


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2011)

^Reinstalling OS cannot fix that...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

rohitshakti2 said:


> *What are AMD Catalyst drivers, do they come inside the motherboard cd.  Pls also tell from where to get the ATI latest drivers?*


*

they come with the mobo/AMD GPU cd. but they are quite old. get it from here: ATI Catalyst Drivers 11.3 Vista. new drivers released today 



rohitshakti2 said:



			Isn't there any converter to convert/ splitter that converts the single K.board point in two.
		
Click to expand...


no. but USB to PS2 conver is available everywhere. or the opposite too.



rohitshakti2 said:



			What is AHCI mode and what is it used for?  Mr. Singh is telling to do Yes and Sam is telling for No.  Contradictory.
		
Click to expand...


i think Cilus already cleared it. choose yes & install Win7 again as it failed to boot in my case. or choose no & retain your installation.



rohitshakti2 said:



			The ram is in single 4GB module.  In the BIOS settings, there was settings as shown here:  Currently I have put it to auto.  Should I change it?
		
Click to expand...


what ram speed is shown in BIOS? & download CPU_Z & post a screenshot of the memory tab.

lowering multiplier will only lower the clock (helps in overclocking).



rohitshakti2 said:



			If I download the latest bios and drivers (the last updated file on Gigabyte site) will it contain all the earlier datas of previous bios and drivers?
		
Click to expand...


download BIOS only. not driver. yes it'll just update it. use the driver link i gave at the start of this post.



rohitshakti2 said:



			Secondly, if I install winXP too, will i have to put the drivers etc again in XP if Win7 is working?
		
Click to expand...


only Catalyst driver & the realtek audio drivers. BIOS once updated doesn't require any more update.



rohitshakti2 said:



			I have just confirmed from my friend that windows 7 is genuine.
		
Click to expand...


but the license is in his name i guess. how can you use his disc?*


----------



## vickybat (Mar 30, 2011)

*@ rohitshakti2*

Your os is 64 bit and not 32 bit. The 4200 igp is using 512mb as vram cause it does not have its own dedicated memory and shares system memory. No prob there. After adding a discrete card, your system will use full 4gb.

As *cilus* said, increase the ram multiplier in the bios to get full 1600mhz.

Try doing what *sam* mentioned and post back.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 30, 2011)

@OP: sorry! i was busy watching the match. IDE mode works fine. i tried to install win7-32bit in AHCI mode but failed to do so. my system is only able to utilize approx. 3GB ram but dxdiag surprisingly reports graphics memory to be near 2GB (will check tomorrow and tell the exact value) and yes install all drivers from the drivers from mobo driver cd and everything should work fine.)


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 31, 2011)

Me too was busy watching the match.Put the memory modules in the same coloured  slots as asing suggested also flash the bios to the latest version.The latest AMD catalyst drives should fix the graphics problem.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

^^OP have a single 4Gb module. the limited ram problem is something else, related to bios.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2011)

You need to install AMD/ATi Catalyst driver from here: **www.filehippo.com/download_ati_catalyst_vista_64/* *(64-bit)*

My Intel GMA 950 managed more than score than that, lol. And it is one of the worst IGPs around.

Let us forget about discussing the 'genuineness' of the Windows installation for a while.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2011)

@ Op - first of download and install all the latest drivers ( specially IGP ) mentioned on above posts.

Yesterday I installed Win7 Ultimate on it. When I checked the system performance, it was showing Score -1. Which is the lowest.

1. Pls tell why is it so when the mobo has onboard 4200 graphics and I am using 4 GB Ram?

Ans : you have 512MB ram as shared for your IGP under bios setting and that's why windows is showing 3.5GB as usable.

to get better scores just re-run the test again by clicking on Re-Run The Assesment and it will update gfx score 

2. When my system boots, it tells that DDR3 is running in UNGAGED mode 1066.

Ans : change the multiplier and set it to x8 under bios setting.

3. My mobo has only one port for Keyboard and mouse. Is there any cable to make it two?

Ans. Use a USB mouse - they are damn cheap - so don't hesitate to get one

4. Whenever the system boots, it asks Sata is found running in IDE mode and asks if you want to change it to AHCI mode. Press Y or N. Pls tell what to do?

Keep it in IDE mode by selecting No and should fine with your rig


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 31, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ Op - first of download and install all the latest drivers ( specially IGP ) mentioned on above posts.
> 
> Yesterday I installed Win7 Ultimate on it. When I checked the system performance, it was showing Score -1. Which is the lowest.
> 
> ...



Thanks to all the members for their help.  Yesterday, I formatted my full system and reinstated the XP and Win7 in dual boot.

Then I updated the drivers (ATI) from the CD and then from the links given by ICO.

Then again I checked the PC rating and now it is showing 4.1  instead of earlier 1.  Is this 4.1 rating OK with only the onboard graphics as I donot have any graphic card.

I have made the following changes in the bios and the PC is running at 3.1 ghz.  But did'nt had time to check its stability.  But it is working OK for the last 4 hrs.

CPU Clock Ratio - Auto
CPU North Bridge Frequency - Auto
CPU Frequency - 215 (changed from 200 to 215)
PCIE CLock - Auto
HT Link - Auto
HT Frequency - Auto
Mem clock 6.66 (when I increase it to 8.0 X, the PC tells that it cannot boot due to incorrect overclocking). - But not able to understand it as my ram is 1600 mhz.
DRam Mode - Unganged
D Ram Timing - Auto
Voltage Normal
DDR3 Volt Control - 0.050V - 1.650V (as per the module the default voltage is 1.650 v)
Current Temp - 35
CPU Temp - 39
Fan speed - 2300
Current System Fan speed - 0
Current NB Fan Speed - 0

PC Health report in BIOS shows the following:

V.Core - 1.360v
DDR3 - 1.5v 1.600v
3.3v - 3.376v
12v - 12.365 v

Pls tell if the above is OK


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 31, 2011)

rohitshakti2 said:


> CPU Frequency - 215 (changed from 200 to 215)
> Mem clock 6.66 (when I increase it to 8.0 X, the PC tells that it cannot boot due to incorrect overclocking). - But not able to understand it as my ram is 1600 mhz.



x 6.66 mean FSB x 6.66 that is 200 X 6.66 = 1333Mhz
as you have overclocked fsb to 215, your current memory speed is
215 x 6.66 = 1432 Mhz
If you put x8.0 it'll be like 215 x 8 = 1720Mhz which is more than the specifications.

I have heard that 1600Mhz is only achievable only with OC I'm not sure as I havnt played with 1600Mhz rams.
From specs, I think FSB 200 and multiplier x8 should make your memory 1600Mhz with out OCing your CPU.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 31, 2011)

@OP: everything is ok. i advise not to overclock until it is needed. it reduces proccy life and increases power consumption slightly. so if no need then dont oc.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am OCing the PC just to check how much it can go on stock.

I will remove the OC when I learn the OCing method for AMD processor (X4).  Learning is the only motive.



> 215 x 6.66 = 1432 Mhz
> If you put x8.0 it'll be like 215 x 8 = 1720Mhz which is more than the specifications.
> 
> I have heard that 1600Mhz is only achievable only with OC I'm not sure as I havnt played with 1600Mhz rams.
> From specs, I think FSB 200 and multiplier x8 should make your memory 1600Mhz with out OCing your CPU.



Even when I am using the default settings FSB at 200 and ram at 8.0X, the PC is showing that it is highly Overclocked (at the start).

The ram should work atleast at 1600 mhz as it is 1600 mhz ram (Corsair XMS3).


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 1, 2011)

Do you get any errors when you put 200 x 8.0 ?
please make some cpuz screens of processor and memory with those different settings.


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2011)

@ OP - your gfxc score problem is solved. You have started a new thread about OCing your rig - continue the discussion there :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...erclocking-x4-gigabyte-785gmt-us2h-1-1-a.html


----------

